

Myna - Online Audio Editor - Uncle_Sam
http://aviary.com/tools/audio-editor#

======
jasonkester
I find it hard to get excited about fullscreen Flash apps anymore.

It's basically just windows software boxed up and dropped into a browser,
except without the ability to right click anything. There's no boundary
pushing, since you can do pretty much anything you've always been able to do
with desktop software.

They could have done this in the browser though.

HTML5 is far enough along to do this with no problem. But you could have done
it in IE6 if you wanted. The key is to use Flash where you need to, but _only_
where you need to. For something like this, that means a little 1x1 pixel dot
in the corner that lets you record audio.

In 2010, the fact that they built the whole thing in Flash just seems like
laziness.

~~~
dougmccune
Trying to hold my tongue because the whole Flash vs HTML 5 thing is so tired
on HN, but this comment is just so wrong and borders on outright insulting the
developers.

 _HTML5 is far enough along to do this with no problem_

Simply not true. Not close to true. Unless you have a very loose definition of
"problem". There are all sorts of problems trying to do this with HTML 5 right
now, from the audio generation parts (and no, requiring a patched version of
Firefox does not count as "no problem"), to the visualization with canvas
(consistent framerates across browsers, no tooling for editing the code, etc),
to the drag and drop of audio tracks (you did claim you could do it just as
easily in IE6 right?)

 _In 2010, the fact that they built the whole thing in Flash just seems like
laziness._

I simply find this comment baffling and asinine. Seriously? An amazingly
polished app that pushes the boundaries of in-browser music editing
(regardless of your assertion that no Flash app can ever push boundaries,
which in itself is a ridiculous claim). And you call them lazy because they
didn't do it in a way that is simply infeasible today? Too much HTML 5 kool-
aid my friend.

This isn't a proof of concept demo built in a weekend. This is an app with
serious time and effort invested in it. I'm just tired of all these "this is
trivial in HTML 5" comments that are so dismissive. It's not being done in
HTML 5 by anyone. Not even close (and yes, I've seen the Firefox audio demos).
If it was trivial to do in HTML then _someone_ would be doing it, but they're
not. They will be eventually, I'll give you that, once the technology can
handle it. But calling developers lazy for not wanting to inflict pain on
themselves while wrangling with immature technology is just silly.

</rant>

~~~
jasonkester
The only thing I see here that can't be done in dhtml is recording. Everything
else has prior art in a browser without resorting to flash.

So, as I said above, use a hidden Flash component to handle the recording (and
the timing if you can't make it work with intervals), but do the display and
manipulation in the browser itself.

It's not particularly hard. I've personally done most of it on past projects.
With a bright team, it's really not any more effort than doing it in Flash.

Try not to read what I said above as a knock against the product. It's pretty
cool. But because it's written in Flash, it's no more technically spectacular
than the dozens of Windows and Mac versions of the same thing, so it probably
doesn't need to be posted here.

In other words, Flash has advanced to the point where it's no longer
newsworthy that you can build things with it.

------
snitko
I think this is absolutely awesome, but html5 instead of flash would give it
some extra points.

~~~
est
HTML5 doesn't have dynamic audio generation, yet.

~~~
hurfadurf
<http://github.com/corbanbrook/dsp.js/> looks promising.

------
aufreak3
Also check out - <http://www.sonoport.com/> \- using AS3. All of this begs for
good audio support in HTML5. Really wish something like the SuperCollider
runtime with a Javascript front end can be included in the HTML5 standard.
Dreaming on ...

------
keyle
If you like this stuff, you might also love the Hobnox audio tool
<http://www.audiotool.com/>

Seriously cool.

